# a trike ride only 19miles almost flat



## markg0vbr (6 Sep 2010)

well a bit of a incline in a couple of places
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/171156
26th sept


----------



## ACW (6 Sep 2010)

So how fast did you go between mile 5 and 7 then?


----------



## markg0vbr (6 Sep 2010)

do you wont "_terminal velocity?" i have been looking at installing a drag shoot just to save the brakes and for any one a bit nerves on that bit of a slope._


----------



## markg0vbr (6 Sep 2010)

or we could do the High Peak Trail from matlock to buxton about 18miles each way? i have never ridden this one but every thing i have seen says it is OK for riding.


----------



## n-ick (7 Sep 2010)

"we could do the High Peak Trail from matlock to buxton about 18miles each way? i have never ridden this one but every thing i have seen says it is OK for riding."


High Peak Trail starts at Middleton Top, where there is a car park and toilets for those ladies attending. It then goes about 12 miles to the tearooms and toilets at Parsley Hay. There is a long gentle slope at the start, but plenty of good scenery. This ride is very suitable for families and those of us unfit for mountain climbs.This ride is mainly flat.
It also joins up at about a mile South of Parsley Hay with the Tissington Trail, which is downhill to Ashbourne.
You may advertise this as mainly flat. 

To get from Buxton from here is a strenous ride up the Bridleway , then a hilly busy road route.

An even friendlier ride is the Tissington Trail, from the Trail car park at Ashbourne to Parsley Hay. This is a gentle 1in 100 slope up and a whizz back down.T rooms and toilets start and finish and some on the way. Very family friendly.


----------



## Tigerbiten (7 Sep 2010)

markg0vbr said:


> or we could do the High Peak Trail from matlock to buxton about 18miles each way? i have never ridden this one but every thing i have seen says it is OK for riding.



That first route looks like fun .........  

When I did the High Peaks Trail up from Middleton Top in may, I found it had to many gate on it to make it a good solo trike ride.
Dropping down the Tissington Trail was better.

A good flat off-road route near where I live is the Brampton Valley Way.
Its a nice 17 miles of old railway line between Northampton and Market Harbour.
And only one steep-ish, ~9%, hill on the way back if you start up at Pitsford Res.

Luck..........


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (7 Sep 2010)

id be in for some of those routes im sorry couldnt make it on Sunday sounds like a good time was had by all. there is some good hills around near bakewell and youlegreave if anyone is interested very slow going up but drag chutes would be a prety good idea for coming down


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (7 Sep 2010)

tigerbiten
i have maps for Brampton valley way and i am in Leicester so not to far if you want we could meet for a ride weather and work permitting


----------



## markg0vbr (7 Sep 2010)

ok then i think the "incline in a couple of places" this time and look doing high peak tisington or the other way around i will look at the maps.


----------



## n-ick (7 Sep 2010)

Yo, yep good idea. The following might help;
1.0 Ensure toilet facilities and parking at the start.
2.0 Ensure that you count the number of riders starting, not after several miles. They might have fallen off.

With these in mind I look forward to riding with you and the group.


----------



## markg0vbr (7 Sep 2010)

26th sept castleton car par on the a6167 10am
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/171156
there is a pub and two cafés at the end of edale road, that is about half way.


----------



## Tigerbiten (8 Sep 2010)

Cannot do the 26th.
I'm doing a sponsored ride, Cycle4Cynthia, on that date.

Luck ...........


----------



## n-ick (8 Sep 2010)

Can't do, away on holiday that week and the weekend after. 
Spud may wish to ride up there and do the ride, he's very keen.


----------



## byegad (10 Sep 2010)

That profile looks a mite steep Mark. Are you sure it's 'Mostly flat'?


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (10 Sep 2010)

I am out for 26th as well i am afraid im on nights that weekend


----------



## markg0vbr (13 Sep 2010)

byegad said:


> That profile looks a mite steep Mark. Are you sure it's 'Mostly flat'?



wellllllllll there are some slight inclines a one in three's, some one in five's, but think of the down hill runs.


----------



## byegad (18 Sep 2010)

Yes that's what I thought. 
While the ride is perfectly do able, I think you need to be careful you don't attract a less fit rider and put them off group riding forever. 

If I were to do that sort of profile I'd be stripping off a lot of weight from the trike before I set off.


----------



## psmith (19 Sep 2010)

Hi 
We'll come and join you mark ( we can always walk ) 
See you sunday.


----------



## markg0vbr (19 Sep 2010)

byegad said:


> Yes that's what I thought.
> While the ride is perfectly do able, I think you need to be careful you don't attract a less fit rider and put them off group riding forever.
> 
> If I were to do that sort of profile I'd be stripping off a lot of weight from the trike before I set off.




i have ridden this with one weeks camping gear, you just sit in your low gear and turn it slowwwww enjoy the view and chat.


----------



## markg0vbr (25 Sep 2010)

just to make this clear it is the large car par with the mini roundabout on the a6167 26th sept 10am
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/171156
there is a pub and two cafés at the end of edale road, that is about half way.


----------



## plantfit (25 Sep 2010)

Hi Mark, can't make this one but keep me informed of any others you have planned.

Good luck everyone and enjoy the ride

Roger


----------



## knotbury (25 Sep 2010)

plantfit said:


> <br />Hi Mark, can't make this one but keep me informed of any others you have planned.<br /><br />Good luck everyone and enjoy the ride<br /><br />Roger<br />


<br /><br /><br />


----------



## knotbury (25 Sep 2010)

Hi Mark
Aiming to be there
Fitted Mudguards - so no rain then!
Cheers


----------



## psmith (26 Sep 2010)

Excellent ,Thankyou .
Paul & Carol


----------



## knotbury (26 Sep 2010)

psmith said:


> Excellent ,Thankyou .
> Paul & Carol


----------



## knotbury (26 Sep 2010)

Great ride 
Thanks to Mark for organising and everyone else for the fine company
Anyone finding a red Balinise wedding flag on Mam Torr - It's mine!!
Colin


----------



## markg0vbr (26 Sep 2010)

knotbury said:


> Great ride
> Thanks to Mark for organising and everyone else for the fine company
> Anyone finding a red Balinise wedding flag on Mam Torr - It's mine!!
> Colin




http://www.gogogloglo.com/union-jack-windsock.html
have a go with a sock


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (27 Sep 2010)

sorry i missed this sounds like a good time was had maybe another time


----------

